# Roomette vs. Superliner bedroom



## Anne (May 23, 2013)

While I can pay for a Superliner Bedroom, my common sense is making me feel guilty about paying so much money for a 2 night stay in a room on a train. A roomette has opened up (on the EB) and I was wondering if anyone has stayed in both type of rooms and is there that much difference in the rooms that we (me-age 61 and a child-age 4) will be uncomfortable in the roommette?


----------



## the_traveler (May 23, 2013)

Both have one lower berth and one upper berth. The bedroom has a ladder to reach the upper berth, while the Roomette has two steps. There is more room in a bedroom, with it about 3/4 of the width of the car while the Roomette is less than 1/2 of the width of the car. A bedroom has an enclosed toilet and a sink in the room, while the occupants of a Roomette must use one of the four public rest rooms in the car.

The seating is also different. While the Roomette has 2 individual facing sets, the bedroom had a long "couch" type seat, plus a seat next to the window.


----------



## berkyo (May 23, 2013)

Not thinking about the cost....I have a good friend with a 2.5 year old. My husband and I both really enjoyed our roomette last trip west. We thought what a great way to travel with them! And thinking about it we decided a larger room was needed. Nap time would take up both seats unless you pulled the top down, and children like to move a lot so you would be roaming the train with the child as the roomette is not made for moving around. The bedroom, just glancing at one on the train is big enough for the child to walk around at least and they could nap with you in the room and both be comfortable. Better than coach. 

There are others here with better info. Just my opinion after babysitting with a child of that age.


----------



## berkyo (May 23, 2013)

Yes, engineer is right. Having the bathroom connected is a major convenience. I had not thought of that.


----------



## VentureForth (May 23, 2013)

I don't think you will be uncomfortable in a roomette. If you are not a particularly large person (like over 280 lbs), you can take the top bunk while the child takes the lower. If you ever need more space, it's fun to walk through the train to the Observation car. During the day, you can actually have the upper bunk pulled down and keep the seats in 'seat mode'. This will allow the child to nap in the upper bunk and you are there in the seats for safety. The biggest concern is getting tossed out of the top bunk. Honestly, though, almost impossible for a big person. There is a net to hold you in, but a small child could conceivably get around the net. Even if it's impossible, kids find ways to get in precarious situations.

The other Bedroom advantage is that it also has a shower. But its use is awkward if you're not familiar with railroad convenience bundling. The shower, vanity and toilet are all integrated into one module. The public showers are sometimes preferred by bedroom occupants.


----------



## berkyo (May 23, 2013)

This is good to know - about the seats being sittable when the top bunk is down. when My hubby and I travel, having 2 backpacks and 2 pc bags a camera bag and coats is just a bit crowded. Not so much that I am complaining. I love the roomette. But if the top bunk could be used for storage until night time, that would be good. I assume the car attendant would not mind if we did that? Thanks.


----------



## Co (May 23, 2013)

Some people find the Superliner roomette just too small and cramped, plus it has no toilet or sink. I just rode one yesterday with my spouse, and I personally find it amply comfortable. I even slept well in what I call "the coffin"--the upper bunk that has no window (unilke the Viewliner roomettes in the east.)

If I were made of money, I'd get the bedroom, but I am cool with the roomettes. Also, on the first leg of my trip I rode Viewliner roomette with toilet, and I now prefer no toilet in room and the several public restrooms they have downstairs. Just my preference when traveling with another person in room, even if it is my beloved!

Especially with your tiny companion, there should be room for your legs in your facing seats!


----------



## zephyr17 (May 23, 2013)

I traveled quite a bit in roomettes with my daughter as she was growing up. She did fine. I left the upper down all the time (with the net up) and it was a play area for her, especially when she was little (3 and 4 years old). She got here energy out climbing up and down from the upper on occasion. A roomette can be tight with 2 adults, but it is good for an adult and a child.


----------



## D.P. Roberts (May 23, 2013)

I think the fact that your traveling companion is a child makes a big difference. Many adults are uncomfortable in that upper bunk - it can seem small and claustrophobic. However, most children seem to like it - they see it as their own special play area.

You can also leave the upper bunk down during the day, so your 4-year old can nap under there. Unless you're above 6' tall, you'll be able to sit very comfortably in one of the seats while the bunk is down.

I think that the dealbreaker is going to be the bathroom. If you have the roomette, you'll have to accompany the 4-year-old down the hall every time or she goes to the restroom. Since the bedroom has its own bathroom, you can just lock the bedroom door when you need to use the restroom or shower, & won't have to worry about what he or she is up to.


----------



## the Other Mike (May 23, 2013)

MY main thought has to do with sleeping.

In a bedroom you rock head to foot which I didn't like.

In a roomette, you rock side to side.

( plus, while you have a restroom in the bedroom, if you are of any size larger than average, it's had to use it )


----------



## Rail Freak (May 23, 2013)

May want to consider a lower level roomette. That way you have luggage, shower & toilets real handy!!!


----------



## Anne (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for all of the information you all have given me. I'm a small person, so the top bunk would be no problem for me, but it sounds like my granddaughter will have more fun in it than I would. The extra room in the bedroom sounds good for an active child, and also the bathroom in the room would be nice for her, and me, so I wouldn't have to take her to the bathroom all of the time. I'm not made of money by any means, but I do like to treat my kids and grand kids when I can. I will probably keep the bedroom and maybe try the roomette when I'm by myself sometime. Thanks again.


----------



## the Other Mike (May 23, 2013)

Anne said:


> I'm not made of money by any means, but I do like to treat my kids and grand kids when I can. I will probably keep the bedroom and maybe try the roomette when I'm by myself sometime. Thanks again.


I'm willing to be adopted


----------



## Anne (May 23, 2013)

Ha! I already have more kids than I can handle, but thanks for the offer!


----------



## Rail Freak (May 23, 2013)

HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## Shortline (May 23, 2013)

Just took a roomette with my 12 YO son from FTW to CHI. It was ok. I don't mind roomettes by myself, and we did fine, but for 2 nights, I would prefer the bedroom. Since you can swing it, I think you will not be disappointed. Taking my son AND wife for two nights in July, since there will be 3 of us, from FTW-CHI the. CHI-NOL, we booked 2 adjoining bedrooms to turn into a "suite". THAT is going to be a luxury! But, we're paying with points, and since its the wife's first time overnight (and 2 nights in a row, at that), figured we better get it right!


----------



## Aunty Gail (May 24, 2013)

Again, this is a pointless argument! You can ONLY ride a Viewliner if you're going Eastbound and ONLY ride Superliner if you're going Westbound. Why argue and make snooty remarks to those who don't book "roomette with bathroom" if those said people aren't traveling that direction? Dumb- just dumb.


----------



## VentureForth (May 24, 2013)

Hi Aunty Gail. The argument is not Viewliner vs Superliner, but rather Bedroom vs Roomette.


----------



## ScottC4746 (May 24, 2013)

Anne said:


> While I can pay for a Superliner Bedroom, my common sense is making me feel guilty about paying so much money for a 2 night stay in a room on a train. A roomette has opened up (on the EB) and I was wondering if anyone has stayed in both type of rooms and is there that much difference in the rooms that we (me-age 61 and a child-age 4) will be uncomfortable in the roommette?


I have traveled in both on SSLTD 1 and 2.

The bedroom it is nice to have your own toilet and shower in the room and the extra floor space. I do not like the fact that the sink is right at the door so shaving and brushing teeth were done with curtains closed on the door. I love having a full length sofa to streatch out on to nap in the day time. Depending on which way the car is hooked up, you could be riding backwards all day on the sofa.

Roomete is nice with no complaints.


----------



## SarahZ (May 24, 2013)

Aunty Gail said:


> Again, this is a pointless argument! You can ONLY ride a Viewliner if you're going Eastbound and ONLY ride Superliner if you're going Westbound. Why argue and make snooty remarks to those who don't book "roomette with bathroom" if those said people aren't traveling that direction? Dumb- just dumb.


Nobody is arguing or making snooty remarks. The OP asked if she should get a roomette or bedroom on the Superliner, and everyone answered politely.

One person provided some info about Viewliners as just a comparative story to back up their reasoning for preferring one or the other on the Superliner. Nobody said she should ride a Viewliner or that she should definitely book a bedroom.

There were no insults or snarky language until you popped your head into the thread and displayed your complete lack of reading comprehension coupled with yet another insulting remark toward the members of this forum.

Right now, you are a guest. If you're going to continue to make disparaging remarks toward us, at least have the decency to either join the forum and create a profile and posting history or avoid it altogether. It's obvious you don't like it or anyone on it, so why do you keep coming back? Just change the channel, so to speak.


----------



## TinCan782 (May 24, 2013)

Regarding the Superliner/Viewliner comment ...its not the direction of travel (eastbound/westbound) but rather where you are which dictates equipment.

Anything more than 12 hours or so, I'd go for a bedroom. One night or less, a roomette. Last time in a Roomette, we stayed in daytime mode and napped coach style. I'm not a large person but, I really don't care for the upper berth in the roomette and that was part of my decision to stay sitting. When the bedroom is set up for sleeping, there is still a little room to move around. Not so much so with the roomette.


----------



## zephyr17 (May 24, 2013)

Aunty Gail said:


> Again, this is a pointless argument! You can ONLY ride a Viewliner if you're going Eastbound and ONLY ride Superliner if you're going Westbound. Why argue and make snooty remarks to those who don't book "roomette with bathroom" if those said people aren't traveling that direction? Dumb- just dumb.


What??!! Viewliners are used on trains in the eastern US where clearances don't allow Superliners. A train is either equipped with Viewliner equipment or Superliner equipment, regardless of the direction it is traveling. Dumb? Well, not knowing facts before calling someone dumb is a bit beyond dumb.


----------



## Ryan (May 24, 2013)

Come on guys, stop feeding the d*#* troll.


----------



## Aunty Gail (May 24, 2013)

zephyr17 said:


> Aunty Gail said:
> 
> 
> > Again, this is a pointless argument! You can ONLY ride a Viewliner if you're going Eastbound and ONLY ride Superliner if you're going Westbound. Why argue and make snooty remarks to those who don't book "roomette with bathroom" if those said people aren't traveling that direction? Dumb- just dumb.
> ...


You're wrong dear. What you said makes no sense. Viewliners are ONLY eastbound trains! Superliners go Westbound. I don't care if a train is equipped for a Viewliner or not- that wasn't the point I was making.

A lot of people get into arguments on whether or not to get a Viewliner or Superliner Roomette. I AM saying- this is a pointless discussion, because it depends where the person is traveling. Don't believe me? Go to Amtrak's website and put in a trip going Westbound- you won't find ANY Viewliner trains.

People are being quick to call me rude, but look at the evidence and responses I have to put up with.


----------



## shelzp (May 24, 2013)

Anne,

I do think you'll be glad you got the bedroom instead of a roomette for all the reasons mentioned by others and especially about the bathroom for a child. You'll most likely have a chance to look into a roomette and I think you will feel you made a good choice. One problem with a roomette is that when the beds are made up you simply don't have but a few inches to stand up in.

I hope you come back and give us a little trip report about how everything went!


----------



## pennyk (May 24, 2013)

Aunty Gail said:


> zephyr17 said:
> 
> 
> > Aunty Gail said:
> ...


I have traveled *westbound* from WAS to CHI in a Viewliner bedroom on the Cardinal and westbound from NYP to CHI in Viewliner roomettes and bedrooms on the Lakeshore Limited.


----------



## Rail Freak (May 24, 2013)

Aunty Gail said:


> zephyr17 said:
> 
> 
> > Aunty Gail said:
> ...


How about NYP to CHI on the LSL???

RF


----------



## zephyr17 (May 24, 2013)

Aunty Gail said:


> zephyr17 said:
> 
> 
> > Aunty Gail said:
> ...


Jeez, how stupid are you? Lakeshore Limited, for example, runs Viewliner and Amfleet both east and west bound, and the California Zephyr, again for example, runs Superliners both eastbound and westbound.

The discussions are not whether or not to take a Viewliner or Superliner roomettes, on any given route there is not choice, but rather the relative merits of each.

Ah, well. As they say, you can't fix stupid.


----------



## Anne (May 24, 2013)

Well, I don't know what kind of train I'm on, other than Amtrak, but I have decided to keep the bedroom. Sorry my question turned into a battle. It's easy to be misunderstood on the Internet. I'm looking forward to the trip, which is west to east on the EB, if that matters. This trip doesn't happen for another month, but I'll return with my report. Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## Ryan (May 24, 2013)

Don't worry, Anne - not your fault at all.

We've got a troublemaker hanging around making life difficult for all parties.

I'm glad we were able to cut through the mess and get you the advice you needed.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 24, 2013)

Perhaps someone can give Anne a link to the Superliner layouts & virtual tours. I'm on my iPod right now or I would do it.


----------



## SarahZ (May 24, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Perhaps someone can give Anne a link to the Superliner layouts & virtual tours. I'm on my iPod right now or I would do it.


Great idea. I have them bookmarked at work but not at home, unfortunately. Strange...


----------



## sunchaser (May 24, 2013)

Anne said:


> Well, I don't know what kind of train I'm on, other than Amtrak, but I have decided to keep the bedroom. Sorry my question turned into a battle. It's easy to be misunderstood on the Internet. I'm looking forward to the trip, which is west to east on the EB, if that matters. This trip doesn't happen for another month, but I'll return with my report. Thanks for everyone's help.


*Anne,*

*Welcome to the board! You will be riding in Superliner, which has two floors. Your bedroom will be upstairs, to the left. If you want to know which one, they are labeled from the Coffee Station, starting with E, and working backwards from there, ending with A. Please don't post which bedroom! I think it is a great choice going for the bedroom in your situation. The Roomette would be okay, but since there is much more room, I think you and your Grandchild will have an even better time. It's great having the bathroom right in the room, saves a lot of steps. Here is a link that shows the bedroom and the roomettes. Enjoy! http://www.kaemena360.com/home/long-distance-trains-2/amtrak-superliner.html Have a great trip, and please post a trip report! *


----------



## D.P. Roberts (May 25, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Perhaps someone can give Anne a link to the Superliner layouts & virtual tours. I'm on my iPod right now or I would do it.


Here's a link to the Superliner & Viewliner car diagrams:

http://www.craigmashburn.com/amtrakcardiagrams.html

Anne - you didn't cause any problems or arguments - as Ryan said, there's someone on here who thinks he's being funny.

And Aunty - PLEASE stop. You're confusing the newbies and annoying everybody else. It's not funny. Believe me, I know all about not being funny, and you're not funny.


----------



## SP&S (May 25, 2013)

Ryan said:


> Come on guys, stop feeding the d*#* troll.


Amen brother, Amen!


----------



## Anne (May 25, 2013)

Thank you Sunchaser and DP Roberts for the links. They were extremely helpful. And thanks again to everyone who answered my post. I think I made the right decision for me and my granddaughter.


----------



## sunchaser (May 25, 2013)

Anne said:


> Thank you Sunchaser and DP Roberts for the links. They were extremely helpful. And thanks again to everyone who answered my post. I think I made the right decision for me and my granddaughter.


*You're welcome Anne. Enjoy your trip!*


----------



## June the Coach Rider (May 26, 2013)

Aunty Gail said:


> zephyr17 said:
> 
> 
> > Aunty Gail said:
> ...


So you are saying if I am heading westbound on the LSL I am riding in a superliner. Boy do you have some learning to do. Last time I looked, just two weeks ago, there are ONLY Viewliners going westbound on the Lake Shore Limited and westbound on all NEC trains. But geez, visually sitting in a viewliner westbound must be a dream. Give it a rest.


----------



## Helen (May 26, 2013)

June the Coach Rider said:


> Aunty Gail said:
> 
> 
> > zephyr17 said:
> ...


Actually the Lake Shore Limited only goes northeast. To New York and Boston and Chicago. Where on the amtrak site does it have a westbound run? Maybe you need to do some research before correcting others.


----------



## AlanB (May 26, 2013)

Helen said:


> June the Coach Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Aunty Gail said:
> ...


In order to go from Boston to Chicago, the train must run Westbound. Can't get there by going east. Trains don't swim very well.


----------



## pennyk (May 26, 2013)

AlanB said:


> Helen said:
> 
> 
> > June the Coach Rider said:
> ...


:giggle: Alan.


----------



## AlanB (May 26, 2013)

Helen,

You can either be respectful or you can leave!

Amtrak advertises it as an Eastern train, as in east of the Mississippi; not an eastbound train. There is a difference, one that Auntie Gail failed to appreciate. She kept calling it an eastbound train. It is only an eastbound train when going from Chicago to points east. But from points east to Chicago, it is a westbound train!


----------



## Helen (May 26, 2013)

Thats the point I was making. I'm well aware westbound trains are super liners and east bound are view liners.


----------



## zephyr17 (May 26, 2013)

Helen said:


> Thats the point I was making. I'm well aware westbound trains are super liners and east bound are view liners.


Only if the entire country is Chicago, and directions from Chicago are the only directions. So if you are so challenged that you cannot imagine someone originating their journeys somewhere other than Chicago, well, enjoy your meds.
If don't think that Chicago is the only place in the country, then you don't know the difference between the simple English words "Eastern" and "Eastbound", which really doesn't speak any better for you. .


----------



## AlanB (May 26, 2013)

Helen said:


> Thats the point I was making. I'm well aware westbound trains are super liners and east bound are view liners.


And the point that I'm making is that you are wrong! All Western trains are Superliners (one word) and most, but not all, eastern trains have Viewliner sleepers. The rest of the eastern trains are Amfleets, not Viewliners.

But Eastern is not the same thing as eastbound. Eastern means east of some point. Eastbound means that you are going east. A train leaving LA tonight headed to Chicago is a Western zone train headed east! Do you understand the difference?


----------



## AlanB (May 26, 2013)

And once again, let me say that the Lake Shore Limited going to Chicago is a westbound train. Yes, it is in the eastern half of the country, but it is nonetheless a westbound train. You cannot get to Chicago from NY & Boston without going westbound!


----------



## zephyr17 (May 26, 2013)

And, of course, all the Superliners are piling up at West Coast terminals and all the Viewliners are piling at the East Coast terminals, with no way to return, and no way to run trains the other direction. I knew Amtrak had problems, but that is one heck of an equipment management issue. Boy, I bet Mica is really going to blow a gasket when he finds out!

Wait! I know! Let's run trains both directions! And we can put passengers on them too! Let's do that!


----------



## Helen (May 26, 2013)

Amtrak advertises lake shore limited as an east bound train. Go to the site! It's there in plain English. The way you speak then all trains are westbound. And I love that you keep deleting certain things I say because you're protecting your favorite posters on here. I'm allowed to defend myself when someone attacks me.


----------



## AlanB (May 26, 2013)

Helen said:


> Amtrak advertises lake shore limited as an east bound train. Go to the site! It's there in plain English. The way you speak then all trains are westbound. And I love that you keep deleting certain things I say because you're protecting your favorite posters on here. I'm allowed to defend myself when someone attacks me.


I'm deleting all posts that have cursing in them Helen. Guess you didn't bother to notice.

And Amtrak's site says "Northeast Train Routes", here's the link http://www.amtrak.com/northeast-train-routes. Go look for yourself, it does *NOT* say eastbound!


----------



## AlanB (May 26, 2013)

And let me point out Helen, that you started it! No one else used such words until after you did.


----------



## VentureForth (May 26, 2013)

Helen said:


> Amtrak advertises lake shore limited as an east bound train. Go to the site! It's there in plain English. The way you speak then all trains are westbound. And I love that you keep deleting certain things I say because you're protecting your favorite posters on here. I'm allowed to defend myself when someone attacks me.


If you want to prove yourself, Auntie Gail Helen Craig, post a link to Amtrak website that says that the LSL it's a eastbound train rather than an Eastern train.

Thanks for the entertainment. Please consider studying "plain English" before your next post, as everyone else's English seems to be quite plain enough and we would enjoy your induction into the plain English club.


----------



## Helen (May 26, 2013)

Alan- then delete the ones with posters telling me to shut the f up. Do you see what I mean? You're allowing certain things to slip by.

Northeast is still East! Again it does not say West. If I want to go to California or Seattle, I'm going to have to take a Superliner. The people calling that woman dumb were in fact wrong because no Viewliner goes that far west. Yes, if you live in New York you would travel on a Viewliner first and then transfer in Chicago to a Superliner but that wasn't the point the OP was making.


----------



## zephyr17 (May 26, 2013)

Also from Amtrak's site on routes, from the West Train Routes page:

"When riding through the West aboard Amtrak, you'll understand why optimism and opportunity are so much a part of the American spirit. From the Great Plains to the Rocky Mountains to the Pacific coastline, you'll have a ringside seat to some of the most spectacular sights this country has to offer."

Note it says "riding through the West" it does NOT say "riding Westbound". Amtrak knows the difference between "West" and "Westbound". It's too bad Helen/Gail doesn't. Despite this semantic handicap, if she's trying to say "trains in the east have Viewliners, trains in west have Superliners" that is mostly true, of course, with the exception of the Capitol Limited. Too bad she doesn't understand English well enough to express herself properly.


----------



## AlanB (May 26, 2013)

Helen, refresh your browser or reload the page and then look back up this page. There are no posts telling you that! I deleted them just as fast as I deleted yours.

And I'm sorry that you seem to be unable to understand that eastbound is a verb, eastern is not. There is a big difference between those two words, beyond just the letters. They have entirely different meanings. Yes, maybe it is a bit of a nitpicking, but once again Gail was 100% wrong when she said "all east*bound* trains are Viewliners." A train running from LA to Chicago is an East*bound* train and it I can assure you has only Superliners.


----------



## Helen (May 26, 2013)

You, zephyr17, are reading way to much into what I wrote. West is west. Westbound is still going west. And again another man insulting me when I haven't done the same.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 26, 2013)

Yes, westbound is going west and the LSL, with viewliners, goes west from NYC/Boston to Chicago.


----------



## AlanB (May 26, 2013)

Helen said:


> Westbound is still going west.


Yes it is! And a train going from Boston to Chicago is going westbound! But it most certainly does NOT have Superliners.


----------



## AlanB (May 26, 2013)

Helen said:


> You, zephyr17, are reading way to much into what I wrote. West is west. Westbound is still going west. And again another man insulting me when I haven't done the same.





AmtrakBlue said:


> Yes, westbound is going west and the LSL, with viewliners, goes west from NYC/Boston to Chicago.


And now a women has told you that you're wrong Helen!


----------



## zephyr17 (May 26, 2013)

Helen said:


> You, zephyr17, are reading way to much into what I wrote. West is west. Westbound is still going west. And again another man insulting me when I haven't done the same.


Well, you finally understand and said it yourself. "West is west. Westbound is still going west" Of course, going from Los Angeles to Chicago is going *eastbound. * While still being in the geographical Western US and riding the *eastbound *Superliner Southwest Chief and passing the westbound Superliner Southwest Chief in your eastbound Superliner train.

Gender has nothing to do with it, and I'd call out the same mistake conflating "west" and "westbound" to anyone. And likely get insulting when insulted by the poster defending a mistake because he or she either couldn't or wouldn't understand the plain English definition of those words. Even if you posted as "Craig".


----------



## SarahZ (May 26, 2013)

I've never seen Alan so upset. Ever.

West is not the same as westbound. It simply isn't. I'm about to throw a dictionary at someone.

Albuquerque is in "the West". When I go to Albuquerque from NYC, I am "westbound", but I am not IN THE WEST because I am in NYC, which is on the east coast. How is this hard? You can be in the east on a westbound train, and you can be in the west on an eastbound train.

Who's on first, what's on second, I don't know's on third, and it's time to wrap this thread up.


----------



## I always rode the Southern (May 26, 2013)

No way, no how, am I going to mention that I ride viewliners northbound and southbound, not eastbound or westbound. That might really confuse the guest/s.

:help: :help: :hi: :hi: :hi: :giggle: :giggle: :giggle: h34r: :blink: :blush:


----------



## D.P. Roberts (May 27, 2013)

Helen = Gail, correct? Could whomever tracked down the now-banned Gail confirm this? It's getting silly.

Still not funny, Gail/Helen. Silly, but not funny.


----------



## Trainmans daughter (May 27, 2013)

This is making me dizzy. East, west, north, south. Meanwhile, Viewliners are stacking up in NY while Superliners are stacking up in LA and EMY. Or is it the other way around? Aargh! I'm just going to pour myself another glass of wine and leave here for awhile. Goodnight Aunty Helen Craig!


----------



## crescent2 (May 27, 2013)

I traveled northbound in the South when I returned home from New Orleans. I was on a Viewliner on the Crescent. Did I do wrong?

I think I read that someone else traveled northbound in the South from New Orleans, but she was on the City of New Orleans on a Superliner. Or was she wrong?

Is it possible to travel southbound in the North? I doubt that has ever happened, yet.

Is Morgan Freeman going to discuss this paradox on the Science Channel?


----------



## rusty spike (May 27, 2013)

Wait a second folks... gotta go throw another bag of popcorn in the microwave. :giggle:


----------



## VentureForth (May 27, 2013)

> Alan- then delete the ones with posters telling me to shut the f up. Do you see what I mean? You're allowing certain things to slip by.
> Northeast is still East! Again it does not say West. If I want to go to California or Seattle, I'm going to have to take a Superliner. The people calling that woman dumb were in fact wrong because no Viewliner goes that far west. Yes, if you live in New York you would travel on a Viewliner first and then transfer in Chicago to a Superliner but that wasn't the point the OP was making.


To date, this is the _most_ accurate post our dear guest has made.

Just leave the suffix "-bound" out off the posts, and they are [generally] fine.


----------



## June the Coach Rider (May 27, 2013)

Helen said:


> June the Coach Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Aunty Gail said:
> ...


So let me get this straight, Lake Shore Limited only goes northeast. So when I leave Worcester and head to Chicago I am going northeast. MAYBE YOU SHOULD DO MORE RESEARCH BEFORE YOU CORRECT OTHERS.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 27, 2013)

June, this may be the same troll we had before. Just ignore anything you see posted by "Helen". And consider any posts by guests as suspect when they "talk" in a similar manner.


----------



## June the Coach Rider (May 27, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> June, this may be the same troll we had before. Just ignore anything you see posted by "Helen". And consider any posts by guests as suspect when they "talk" in a similar manner.


Thanks, I was just making sure that they knew that I am not the one who is wrong and I know which way my trains go.


----------



## MrFSS (May 27, 2013)

June the Coach Rider said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > June, this may be the same troll we had before. Just ignore anything you see posted by "Helen". And consider any posts by guests as suspect when they "talk" in a similar manner.
> ...


Sorry - they are NOT the same person. They post from different parts of the country.

But, you advice about responding to these type posts is good. If no one answered, it would just all go away.


----------



## Ryan (May 27, 2013)

MrFSS said:


> Sorry - they are NOT the same person. They post from different parts of the country.


That type of thing is pretty easy to spoof.


----------



## SarahZ (May 27, 2013)

Ryan said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry - they are NOT the same person. They post from different parts of the country.
> ...


Truth. When I post from work in Michigan, my IP address is in the middle of Illinois. I'm constantly having to change sites that auto-update my location to suggest things. I don't care about Groupons in Springfield.


----------

